# Kimber Bp Ten Ii Pro



## dlb (Jul 29, 2007)

I JUST PICKED UP 1 FOR 450 OUT THE DOOR.:smt033 I THINK I GOT A SMOKIN' DEAL. ANYBODY GIVE SOME ADVICE ON EXTRA MAGS. HOPEFULLY GOING TO THE RANGE THIS WEEK. I WILL GIVE A RANGE REPORT LATER.


----------



## dlb (Jul 29, 2007)

anybody out there


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Well seeing as how no one else has answered, I'll put in my 2 cents. I almost purchased one in January, but I decided to start with a 9 mm as my first auto. I had checked around my area and the best quote I got was about $100 more than you paid. So, I would venture that you did very well. I figure that the best bet for magazines would be from Kimber, themselves.
Check this other forum, which is where I found a lot of 1911 info.
Click here: http://forum.m1911.org/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratulations on a good buy! I am interested in getting a range report. :smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

pics...? Popcornsmilie


----------

